# Considering adopting a homing pegion



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello everyone  I'm not sure if there is a members introducing thread and I've missed it, so I'll post here, hopefully it's the right place  . My name is Shirin and I'm a huge bird lover. I currently own doves and parrots, and I'm considering adopting a pegion. I have had pet pegions before, but that was when I was a child, so it's been a long time and I wouldn't say that back then I was exactly educated on pegions or anything so I'm trying to learn as much as I can now before I adopt one. I have a couple of questions. The pegion that I'm considering adopting is a homing pegion, and I would love it if I could allow him to fly free outside and have him come back to me. Is it wise to let pet pegions fly outside? Or do the risks such as preditors and getting lost outweigh the advantages of letting him fly free? My second question is about their poop  how messy is it? I let my doves fly around the house and their poop is really easy to clean up, are pegions poops runnier? Sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Poofybird and*

welcome to the site! We have ALL the information you will need to enjoy your new one.

There are members who are quite knowledgable about whether to let your homer out and about. I have a racing homing pigeon but he cannot fly due to a badly broken wing. He is now "ruler" of my apartment, me, and my 4 cats!

Many members are careful about letting their birds fly free due to hawks. If you have these predators in your area, you have to be very careful. 

As you already know, pigeons make GREAT pets and YES, they do poop A LOT but usually these poops are like little raisins and easy to pick up. You could also introduce your bird to a flight suit. Mr. Squeaks is wearing his red "superbird" suit on my avatar picture The suit works like a charm. 

We will look forward to hearing about your adventures AND we hope you will be able to post pictures too!

Other members should be along soon...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeon talk.

Here is a thread on care of pet pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848


I would not allow a pigeon to fly outside by itself without prior training and not by itself. By that, I mean, pigeons are safer flying in numbers, they warn each other of predators. Also, if they are not properly trained to know how to get inside quickly and linger outside, they are just sitting ducks and easy prey. Also, if you get a bird with any kind of disability, including being tame, they cannot free-fly. Disabilities limit their capacity for identifying a predator and getting away quick and fast enough.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

The biggest problem you will face if you adopt a homing pigeon is that if it wasnt born there it most probably would not stay there.

I have had some success flying homers that I "recieved" but it involves plenty eggs, soap training, fetching etc!!!

If you do adopt a homer and keep it inside it will fly around but the first open window it finds it will be gone - unless it is your window it was "born" into.

And any bird poop is messy and you have to clean so a mite larger poop is too me just as easy to clean as a small one


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcomes and the advice guys  I won't be letting my pegion outside then. As far as the poop, it sounds like the poop is similar to doves if it's like little raisins  I just read somewhere that it's messier than doves poop, but even if it was messier, it wouldn't really matter. I'm kinda used to it living with 6 birds  

I just came back from visiting the pegion that I want to adopt. He was so gorgeous, and such a character! I'm so excited now and can't wait to bring the little guy home! 

I'm glad you guys like seeing pictures, cuz I'm sure once I bring him home I'll be like a proud mommy wanting to show him off


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

yip you go girl? Girl or Boy??


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm a girl.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Picture...yes, please?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes please picture I think that at the moment would be great!!


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I must say I did not meant to imply that you had to answer the last question. When I said "you go girl" it was just a phrase and when I ask again a "girl or a boy" it means that you did well or not (mostly a sport.)

So just say back "boy" even though ure a girl


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Heheheh, ok


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jiggs said:


> yip you go girl? Girl or Boy??



ROFL.............I thought you were asking her if the BIRD was a girl or boy?? I must be tired. That just struck my funny bone.............LOL


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Shirin and welcome to pigeons.com

My name is Armin


Your name sounds like you are persian

are you?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Ooooh yes but I most of the time I read my posts again, SO - still waiting for the pics!!!!!!


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Armin! Thanks for the welcome  Yes I am Persian, what's your background?


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Poofybird said:


> Hi Armin! Thanks for the welcome  Yes I am Persian, what's your background?



Persian also


----------



## Poofybird (Feb 13, 2006)

Jiggs said:


> Ooooh yes but I most of the time read my posts again SO - still waiting for the pics!!!!!!


Jiggs the pigeon's not home with me yet, so I don't have any pictures yet, would you guys like to see my doves in the mean time?


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Poofybird said:


> Jiggs the pigeon's not home with me yet, so I don't have any pictures yet, would you guys like to see my doves in the mean time?


yes why not!!!


----------

